# Just got this Eureka MDL on eBay....



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Eureka MDL

£205, very little used.

What do you reckon?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141020587764?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

They are really good grinders Rolo, just hope it is working correct as this is the seller who everyone has been warned about before.....


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh no! What have you heard about him?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This is the same seller that sold the dodgy mignon s, keeps getting items and bids them up, if it is working correct then it is an excellent grinder Rolo, 75 mm burrs lovely consistency.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

This one is in perfect working order. It has been used for less then 6 months.

before you pay, ask for confirmation by photo of the serial sticker which will date it. He does not state it is 6 months old but even so, if the grinder is a couple of years old, pull out of the sale due to mis-description. Better safe than sorry. He has changed ebay name but it is the same seller. Al the Mignons had dosers on and were grey and were sold on the basis that they had been used as decaf grinders.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Is the 0195 on the doser the number of thwacks? Perhaps there's another digit you can't see....

Looks like a great grinder anywhichway


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

I would be very wary of this. Others have bought from the seller to find it wouldn't grind fine enough for espresso. Doesn't mean they are all dodgy but I would be prepared to send back If I were you. Always worth running theses past the forum prior to committing to a purchase.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

forzajuve said:


> I would be very wary of this. Others have bought from the seller to find it wouldn't grind fine enough for espresso. Doesn't mean they are all dodgy but I would be prepared to send back If I were you. Always worth running theses past the forum prior to committing to a purchase.


 Yes, I know - but I'd only just found it and put a bid in at the last minute. Seemed like too much of a bargain to miss.

According to the seller: 'You snached an excellent deal. I did not emphasise on the description too much but this grinder is as good as new. Very little used.'

I shall report back!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Pay by Paypal equals no worries


----------



## derf3e (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry for bidding you up then as I was going for it as well ;-)


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

derf3e said:


> Sorry for bidding you up then as I was going for it as well ;-)


 I apologise for sniping you then!


----------

